# Help needed



## Brian Chislett (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a Parker Fountain pen, US style manufactured in the UK sometime in the late 50s. It has a Student Nib 140-585 Nib. Not sure of make but it bears a symbol of a round circle containing a flag with a cut edge. It does not work, I have cleaned it, filled it with ink but there is no feed. As it belonged to my late father I would love to fix it. Any ideas?
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 12, 2011)

Take a good picture and post it on the Fountain Pen Network in the repair section. I'm sure you will get an answer there. When you say there is no feed., do you mean there is no ink, or that the feed (the part that the nib sits upon) is missing? 

Dan


----------



## Chthulhu (Oct 12, 2011)

Brian Chislett said:


> Hi all,
> I have a Parker Fountain pen, US style manufactured in the UK sometime in the late 50s. It has a Student Nib 140-585 Nib. Not sure of make but it bears a symbol of a round circle containing a flag with a cut edge. It does not work, I have cleaned it, filled it with ink but there is no feed. As it belonged to my late father I would love to fix it. Any ideas?
> Thanks
> Brian.



You say you don't know the make; are you sure it's a Parker? What sort of filling system does it have, and what did you do to fill it?

I think your nib may actually read "14C-585" which means "14 Carat/Karat = 58.5% gold"

If it's been left to dry for a long time with ink in it, it may take more to get the feed clear; soaking it in room-temperature water with no more than 10% household ammonia added will help, though it may take several days.

Dan's advice to post a photo (several would be better) at FPN is very good. Be sure to include good, clear images of the nib and the entire pen, capped and uncapped, and any features such as the logo you described.


----------



## Brian Chislett (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have filled/refilled the pen in warm water. Then filled with Parker Ink and it was written for the first time in probably 40 years.
Cheers
Brian


----------

